# Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler



## DeHeld (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

 habe mir über eBay ein kleines Schmuckkästchen ersteigert.

  Was mich direkt dabei  störte das alle Wobbler in einer Kiste aufeinander gestopft waren, unten kann man bereits die aufgeräumte Variante sehen.
  Leider müssen immer noch 2-3 Wobbler in Fach.

  Jetzt zu meinem eigentlich anliegen, ich suche eine Plastikbox die ich mit Schaumstoff oder ähnliches auslegen kann, damit die Wobbler gut gelagert sind, weiterhin will ich das so arrangieren damit ich die Köder direkt nehmen kann, ohne Stunden lang die Dinger auseinander zu düddeln.

  Die Boxen Größe die ich zurzeit suche ist 35,5 x 21,5 x 5 cm.

  Märkte dich schon besucht worden sind:

  -          OBI
  -          Bauhaus
  -          Hornbach
  -          Möbelhäuser
  -          Und Kruschmärkte

  Kann das so schwer sein einfache Plastikboxen ohne Sortierfächer in dieser Größe zu bekommen!?!


  Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee wie man diese Kinder lagern könnte.

  Warum ich die Boxen in der Größe möchte, diese passt dann wieder ein meine Tom Hawk Tasche.


----------



## JimmyEight (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler*

Vielleicht wäre dies etwas für dich: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?products_id=42568

Die gibt es in verschiedenen Größen - evtl. ist da ja was für dich dabei.


----------



## Lorenz (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler*

Hi


DeHeld schrieb:


> ...weiterhin will ich das so arrangieren damit ich die Köder direkt nehmen kann, ohne Stunden lang die Dinger auseinander zu düddeln.



Nimm den gewollten Köder zwischen zwei Finger und schüttel vorsichtig.Das ist blöd zu erklären,aber es funzt oftmals...


----------



## Multe (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler*

Ich habe einige von denen
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...y-boxes/_/N-1100380/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104620680
und auch diese hier
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...y-boxes/_/N-1100380/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104620680
sowie 2 Plano 797 Boxen.
Da hat man immer eine gute Ordnung und man kann die Wobbler auch sofort greifen.


----------



## DeHeld (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler*

das schaut doch mal interessant aus....

Rein aus interesse wie läuf das mit Versand und Zoll ab?


----------



## Bobster (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler*

@DeHeld

Dein Interesse an den Formalitäten für den Warenbezug aus dem "Ausland" wird hier ausführlich 
nachgegangen 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3159315#post3159315

...und selbstverständlich gibt es für alles eine "kaufbare"
Lösung.
Persönlich benutze ich PP-Boxen (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polypropylen)
für Hardbaits, Blinker und Spinner welche ich mit
Moosgummi aus dem Bastlerbedarf auslege.

Das "verheddern" der Köder verhindere ich mit
Hakenschützern aus Weinkorken :q
oder Safty Caps.
http://www.camo-tackle.de/cultiva-safety-caps-gr-m-p-5994.html


----------



## DeHeld (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler*

Back again……!

  Da die Preise von den Meiho Kisten etc. für mich nicht akzeptabel sind, habe ich mich heute wieder in den Baumarkt begeben.

  Projekt: Kiste mit Schaumstoff zum vernünftigen Preis



  Große Kiste (35,7 x 22,9x 4,8 cm) 4,95 € 
  Kleine Kiste (27,2 x 18,9 x 4,6 cm) 3,95 €
  Schaumstoff 40 x 40 cm 2,95 €
  Doppelseitiges Klebeband
  Scharfes Messer
  Zange






  Endpreis Kisten
  Groß ca. 6,50 €
  Klein ca. 5,50 €


  Zuerst werden die Zwischenfächer heraus geschnitten und geknipst. Am Rand der Querleisten noch etwas stehen lassen, damit kann man später besser den Schaumstoff arretieren.






  Auf diesen Bilder wird der Schaumstoff ausgeschnitten. Kiste drauf legen und nachziehen.










  Als nächster Schritt wird auf dem Boden die hervorstehenden Leisten mit Filzstift markiert und mit dem Schaumstoff bedeckt.











  Den Schaumstoff seitlich einschneiden.







  Dann mit doppelseitigen Klebeband den Boden großzügig bekleben und Schaumstoff fest drauf drücken.










  Das fertige Ergebnis einmal stehend und mit geschlossener Klappe


----------



## Bobster (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler*

Na siehste ...hat doch Spaß gemacht #6

...und als nächstes wirst Du dann Dein Ergebnis

optimieren


----------



## goolgetter (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler*

Danke für diese sehr ausführliche Anleitung!
Sehr schöne Idee und Ausführung. Werde es mir vielleicht nachbauen.


----------



## Norge Fan (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler*

Hast zwar ne Lösung für dich gefunden,aber ich find die Dinger auch nicht schlecht.            



http://www.angel-basar.de/Aufbewahrung/Boxen/Plano-Flip-Sider-3744::132.html


----------



## DeHeld (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler*

stimmt die Boxen hab ich auf meinen Streifzug schon gesehen.

Nur die Preise von den Kisten sind enorm....


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler*

ich mache alle meine Kisten selber aus Holz. Die meisten sind zwar für Fliegen gemacht, aber auch Wobbler, Blinker, oder Spinner lassen sich so gut verstauen. Denkbar sind etweder kleine Holzfächer oder diese geschlitzten Schaumstoffeinsätze


----------



## DeHeld (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler*

Sehr schöne Arbeit, gefallen mir richtig gut die Kisten.

Hast du die Forellen selbst drrauf gemalt??


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aufbewahrung (Köderbox) für Wobbler*

Danke für das Lob.
Ja die sind alle selber bemalt, da lege ich ganz viel Wert drauf. Hier kannst Du noch mehr Cases sehen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76435&page=34


----------

